# Planning to move to Canada



## febinu (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi,

I am Febin completed my MBA in HR and now working in Dubai in a MNC.I want to relocate to Canada and can any one help me in finding an employment offer in Canada.


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Febinu and welcome to the forum. Sorry I can't answer your questions though.

Michelle


----------

